
Show HN: Turn your phone into a U2F Authenticator - 4kevinking
https://krypt.co/?u2f
======
4kevinking
Hi HN!

We've made it possible to use your phone as a U2F authenticator. Just download
the Krypton app and browser extension, then pair your phone to your browser by
scanning the QR code. Our goal is to make unphishable 2-factor authentication
more accessible, especially to users that don't want to purchase and carry
around a separate hardware fob.

Looking forward to your questions and feedback!

------
njones_f
Can you use this with AWS MFA authentication? I'm not sure from the
documentation from Krypt.co and AWS if it's possible.

Also I can use this to SSH from my terminal, but can I load private keys that
I own? Or how would I add a Private/Public key pair to AWS or another cloud
provider?

I should mention, that this looks really cool. Congrats for launching!

~~~
4kevinking
AWS doesn't yet support U2F, but once they add it Krypton would work as well.

We don't currently support importing SSH private keys but are considering it
in the future. You can upload your public key to AWS IAM (they only support
RSA) and other cloud providers through the normal methods. `kr me` prints out
your public key and it can be pasted in anywhere a local SSH public key would
be added.

